# new and want to shoot in NFAA tournaments



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

Can anyone help me on how to get started in competition shoots here in northeast Arkansas? I used to shoot in local club shoots in missouri when i was a kid but that was a long time ago. Could any one point me in the right direction on the best starter competition bow? I want to be competitive and would consider a used boe to begin with. Is there any clubs or tournaments taking place around the jonesboro AR area? Any help would be greatly appriciated. I also met a few guys that would be interested in starting up a local club around here and being set up with the NFAA.


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

anyone


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

i think i am going to have to start a club around here.


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

jonesboro?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not in your area but I would go with a used bow. You can pick up a nice bow for a reasonable price.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Start with your state archery association"

http://www.asaaonline.org/default.htm

They will be able to tell you about competition in your area.

At first, take whatever bow you have. You will see what others are shooting and most archers are very helpful to new competitors.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

musgraves, Glad to hear that you are interested in the NFAA, please contact your States NFAA Director Dick Andrews @ [email protected] and his phone is 479-855-6066 he can let you know what you need to do join and start a club. If you run into a road block then contact me @ 505 553-5726 Good luck and Welcome aboard :welcomesign:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

There are two NFAA clubs in west TN that each put on 2 or 3 shoots a year. You are sure welcome to come shoot. Camping is available. See http://www.tennesseearchery.org/ and http://www.dcsarchery.com/
Talking about 3 hour drives, or thereabout. Start a club in Jonesboro and I'll come shoot your invitational.


----------

